
The Strip Clubs of Instagram. Going digital may be better for dancers - tren-hard
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/10/style/justin-laboy-instagram-strip-clubs-live.html
======
def8cefe
Not sure how you can operate a 'strip' club on a platform where nudity is
banned.

~~~
DuskStar
By making a new handle every day, apparently.

------
lonelappde
The weird thing is that camshows are a long established industry, so running
them through a physical strip club is extremely skeuomorphic.

------
nojvek
Yep Tinder only works if you’re genetically gifted. The other side sees a
picture of you and in some milliseconds their brain decides, left or right.

Works for some people, for some people it’s a trap “nobody really likes me?”
and goes downhill from there. Tinder can be very shallow.

------
blankface
Please Say Sike - coming from an old Magic City Patron (Atlanta)

------
learningmore
Does anyone have tips for blocking content like this on Instagram? There seem
to be limited content controls on Instagram.

------
JohnJamesRambo
I wish I could see what this looks like, I'm having trouble imagining how it
all works.

~~~
commoner
Here's a PG-13 recorded session from "Quarantine Radio" with rapper Megan Thee
Stallion:

[https://twitter.com/theestallionhq/status/124405594211680256...](https://twitter.com/theestallionhq/status/1244055942116802561)

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Oh thank you! I love seeing how people use technology in new and unintended
ways.

